# DUMPING GROUND FOR NEGATIVE THOUGHTS (instructions)



## ladydee (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

I am aware that going through IVF is an emotional process and is extremely draining. Also I am aware that during the process we are sometimes consumed by negative thoughts which is perfectly normal. 

To help with combating the negativity I  have created this folder. 

The idea behind is, when anyone is feeling low, we can write our thoughts ie how negative we feeling and we have to include a positive affirmation in response to our negative post. 

Before you hit the "post" button you have to take a deep breath and exhale by doing this all the negative thoughts will leave your body. 

No one is allowed to reply to any of the posts because it will be a waste basket of our negative thoughts. 

I feel this will help to destress us and allow us to discharge of the negativy we are experiencing. 


        

I hope 2007 is our year.


----------



## ladydee (Oct 19, 2006)

Negative 
I wish I didn't have to go through this expensive time consuming process to have a baby. 


Positive, 
Luckily for us, ICSI is the only route for us to have baby and we do have a small chance of it being successful. A few years back we wouldn't have had this opportunity.


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

This is a fabulous idea 

Negative

My eggs are getting old, why the hell didn't I start trying years ago!!!

Positive

I do manage to get embryos to transfer, and apparently they are ok, so I still have a chance


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Owe KAYee!! (anyone see Les Visiteurs??)

Negative:

Age discrimination: what makes me ... cross, is that you get all these thousands of women having 3, 4, 5 and 6 kids without planning them, without a thought for how they are going to bring them up, cloth them, feed them, etc., and then they get loads of financial help from the local councils for EVerything.

and just because we (in my burra) hit 39 we get no financial help at all. immediately put on the shelf. in the back of the cupboard. too old. stale. past it. We, who are planning to bring a baby into the world because we are ready, get no help.

Positive:

I am still alive. I have 2 arms and 2 legs. I have a wonderful partner. I have a great job.

There are lots of things I want to write here. Can i write one every day? please?

Joan. (on a good day).


----------



## laraboo (Sep 9, 2005)

negative  Im 47 and dearly would love a sibling for my beautiful 3 year old, Ive got to the point where resignation seems a sensible option but i cant seem to accept that I will never have another ( my own eggs) despite jumping through hoops with doing everything and anything to enhance fertility.


positive  I got pregnant naturally at 44, have a good career with a 35 yr old partner and a son whos 21 who still acts like "kevin" and will probably never have the gumption to get his own place ( Neg or pos ) plus I can forget about taking temp, vits, stop smoking etc etc and have a good drink when I want !!!! Pheeeeeew


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

My tummy looks like a minefield from all the inections.  I can't quite get it into my head that I'm having to have YET ANOTHER attempt at IVF and I'm still not sure how I'm going to scrap the money together.  Can't believe this will possibly work but I feel that if it doesn't then I can't go on trying. It's too all-consuming and I have to find a way to live in the future as a different person from the one I wanted to be.  The thought makes me feel numb.....

 I've got lots of follies again, so hopefully I will have some good eggs and maybe some frosties.  Now I've been diagnosed with blood clotting problems maybe my embies will stick this time......


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

I was so positive about the last attempt and found it really hard when it failed. Can't get myself into a positive frame of mind at all for second attempt and haven't lost weight or got fit as planned - feel too tired to exercise and fed up so eat! So am I just setting myself up for another failure. Will the the fibroids or cysts be back and will they stop our next attempt. What if my eggs are just too old and knackered and I'm wasting money and hope and time on something doomed to fail...

My husband is great and supportive and will help me through this. As he says there's no reason to believe my cysts & fibroids will return. I did get some embies in first cycle which was only a couple of months ago and was lucky enough to get 2 suitable for the freezer....It's Friday tomorrow which has got to be good!

CG


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi

Negative thoughts today, feeling down as I've just gone back to work following my last IVF which resulted in a pregnancy but then miscarriage due to scan showing a blighted ovum. Wondering when I'm ever going to hold our babies?

Positve: We managed to get pregnant on second IVF attempt which is good going, also got pregnant a few years ago ttc which ended in a m/c but it shows we're able to get pregnant.  Hope it's third time lucky for us!

Dozx


----------

